# new posts and ignore lists



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

If someone is on my ignore list, and say in the morning I click 'mark forums read'.
Say, then, a bit later, there is a thread which has new posts but the only new posts are from someone on my ignore list. Will that thread show up in the 'new posts' search?
My hope is that the answer is 'no', but just wondered.
I always read their posts, but don't want to view a thread again if the only thing that's happened since i last looked at it is posts from them.

edit: it would be nice if I could have a link or a search which says 'show me threads that have got new posts BUT ONLY FROM these people or excluding these people - i.e. posts from some people are shown but don't count as new posts'.
Can that be done?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2008)

Who posted this thread?


----------



## Shaun (24 May 2008)

AFAIK the ignore feature only works when viewing threads, e.g. if someone is on your ignore list their posts are contracted so you don't see the content.

I don't think it is accounted for in new posts. If there's a new post, even from someone on your ignore list, it still shows as a new post.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

ok cheers


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2008)

How big is your ignore list bonj?


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

there's nobody on it now, there's no point if it doesn't provide the functionality i described above.


----------



## andy_wrx (27 May 2008)

summerdays said:


> How big is your ignore list bonj?



Vice versa would be more interesting to know ?


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2008)

I've never put anyone on an ignore list... I'm still not sure that they wouldn't know and I don't want to offend them ... that's not to say I've not been tempted.


----------



## Danny (3 Jun 2008)

Can someone explain what an "ignore list" is or does. 

And how do I know if I am on one?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Jun 2008)

Having Bonj on your Friends List makes you argumentative and inclined to take up challenges about anything with individuals who do not share your point of view.

Having witnessed your playful banter with LLB I suggest you remove Bonj immediately!!



PS - The biker did look to be doing a rather daft manoeuvre in slowing to get to the hard shoulder in front of an obviously speeding car....


----------

